# You would not believe me if you did not see it with your own eyes



## Don Roley (Jun 16, 2006)

Some of you may wonder why I spend so much time on martialtalk.

Well, I can't stand to hang around westerners who can't be bothered to learn the language here (i.e. most of them) and this kind of shows what a lot of Japanese television is like.






Do you think I can make this stuff up? :xtrmshock 

Honestly, this type of thing barely sets off my weird-o-meter now.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes you made all that up... geez what were you thinking man? 


Who the hell writes these things for the Japanese anyway? Weird-o-meter got broken after "I was robbed by two men, I was robbed by two men, I was robbed by two men... (repeat)"  

The URL for that one is definitely going out to my list of e-mail friends so they can get weirded out like I was.... 

I'll get started on it immediately, I'll get started on it immediately, I'll get started on it immediately... (and repeat). 

:erg:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 16, 2006)

Japanese television is sometimes just bizarre!  
The phrase, "I was robbed by two men".  Who thought that might
be really important in the english language?  Is everyone getting
robbed by two men lately?

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 16, 2006)

:shrug: .... I am speechless.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 16, 2006)

Dude, I'm going to need therapy after seeing that...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Don, can you get me the name of the one on the right? She was cute


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ohh MAN!  The producers must be completely Neurotic!

Rob


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 16, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Hey Don, can you get me the name of the one on the right? She was cute



Ask her out Bob, maybe she will go "dutch". hehe


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2006)

WThell? lol...that background music is enough to make you go nuts...


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

You have got to be kidding me.  People watch that stuff?  Hello, Dr. Frazier Crane this is matt.m.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 16, 2006)

Okaaaaaaay...that was just...something.  Is this supposed to be some kind of joke?    

And now I have that stupid tune stuck in my head.  Thanks a lot, Don!  :whip:


----------



## Shodan (Jun 16, 2006)

That's exactly what I was thinking.......great, now I have to spend my Friday with THAT in my head.......grrrrrreeeeeaaaaaattt!!  :erg:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 16, 2006)

Uh... interesting list of phrases... Language instruction for kinesthetic learners?  Multi-tasking?

My main question is, though, can they say the phrases without the body movements if they actually need them for something?


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 16, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> My main question is, though, can they say the phrases without the body movements if they actually need them for something?




But why would they? It makes it a more interesting conversation to have them leaping around LOL Might frighten off a burglar. you never know!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 16, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> My main question is, though, can they say the phrases without the body movements if they actually need them for something?


 
Well...it would be an *interesting* new way to hail a taxi.  :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2006)

Uummaaa I. what the aaaa ya know.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 16, 2006)

I have just experienced the oddest combination of sensations...strangely aroused, and deeply disturbed. Same time.

I'm going to watch it again. Just to be sic about it.

Dave


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 16, 2006)

Spare me my life.....  (from all this, please!)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Well...it would be an *interesting* new way to hail a taxi.  :lol:


Yeah but how they gonna do the movements IN the cab to "let me off the next stop?"


----------



## Sam (Jun 16, 2006)

I personally became disturbed around the "take anything you want" portion.

could their shorts have been pulled up any higher?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 16, 2006)

I think that some of the gals from the LLR should make their own version....what do yall say?  It's a new kind of womens self-defense, I guess... "Take anything you want....take anything you want (reapeat)"

:lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 17, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Some of you may wonder why I spend so much time on martialtalk.
> 
> Well, I can't stand to hang around westerners who can't be bothered to learn the language here (i.e. most of them) and this kind of shows what a lot of Japanese television is like.
> 
> ...



Don,

My short stay there for a few weeks, a couple of times was made so much easier by knowing some of the language, and by knowing how to say Hello properly and and also how to interrupt someone and ..., . 

The locals went out of there way to help me learn more when I would ask how to pronouce something.  Of course some could not be bothered, but many were willing as I was trying. 


BTW this is your favorite show you had book marked?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 17, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> BTW this is your favorite show you had book marked?


 
Sheeet....this is now my favorite show. "maybe we can go dutch, maybe we can..."


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 17, 2006)

That was some weird *** ****. 

If I lived in Japan and that's all that was on, I'd be driven to drink. Lots.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> That was some weird *** ****.
> 
> If I lived in Japan and that's all that was on, I'd be driven to drink. Lots.




Jonathan,


Don can help you with places and what food goes best with your best choice of alcohol.   I am sure if you asked him nicely he would help you out.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 17, 2006)

:uhyeah:  Looks like they're getting ready to visit one of our lovely, larger urban centers.

I sure hope they don't associate those movements with the language...some poor taxi driver may think he's just picked up a group of psycho cheerleaders...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I personally became disturbed around the "take anything you want" portion.



I'm almost ashamed to admit it... I had (like about almost every other MALE that saw it) had "manly" thoughts when they were repeating that... 

hmmm... *ANYTHING??* 
%think%         :uhyeah:


but... they ... were ... NICE manly thoughts... yeah... nice ... :rofl:


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 17, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I'm almost ashamed to admit it... I had (like about almost every other MALE that saw it) had "manly" thoughts when they were repeating that...
> 
> hmmm... *ANYTHING??*
> %think%         :uhyeah:
> ...



Suuuuuuuuure...you're the perfect gentleman, I bet.  :ladysman:

:whip:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay, *I confess* that I watched it again and it is just way to bizarre! :rofl:

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 17, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I'm almost ashamed to admit it... I had (like about almost every other MALE that saw it) had "manly" thoughts when they were repeating that...
> 
> hmmm... *ANYTHING??*
> %think%         :uhyeah:



Oh yeah, and the way they threw their arms back just at that point so that their......you know...were thrust out further.

What the _hell_ were they thinking when the attached that movement to that phrase?

But again, this stuff is *tame* compared to some of the stuff on Japanese television. Anyone know how hippos feed their kids? I do thanks to a kiddie program with dancing animations and everything. Some things I really do not need to know.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Suuuuuuuuure...you're the perfect gentleman, I bet.  :ladysman:
> 
> :whip:


Of course I am... just ask Ceicei, she'll tell ya... CC: tell her... uhh... CC? 

NOW where did she go? Geez... hang on BRB ..........


In the mean time watch *Zuiikin Girls II *  definitely better than the first one but I guess they're doing wrist work-outs now... HUH?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5qoMfBJUeI&mode=related&search=


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 18, 2006)

They looked like a few cheerleader rejects...  How do we hail that taxi again?


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 18, 2006)

Dang!  Now they're not only learning english on tv, but spanish?  "Hasta la vista, baby!!!"  Ok, baby isn't spelled that way in spanish...  Lord help me!  If someone walks up to me and does everything on those videos,  I'll lose it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Dang!  Now they're not only learning english on tv, but spanish?  "Hasta la vista, baby!!!"  Ok, baby isn't spelled that way in spanish...  Lord help me!  If someone walks up to me and does everything on those videos,  I'll lose it.


Oh that's easy... do it to them before they do it to you first...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2006)

I see they are responding to us.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 18, 2006)

Dude...awesome. "Don't make fun of me, don't make fun of me.."

The consistant smile on their faces is what creeps me out the most.

I liked the people on the street getting involved...nice touch.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG...they also had three guys doing the dances?  They looked even goofier than the girls.

"Leave me alone...leave me alone...leave me alone..."

:lfao:


----------



## Shodan (Jun 18, 2006)

Are they teaching sign language as well?  Do you have to do the hand/leg/cheesy grin motions to say the things correctly?  Not getting the exercise/language aquisition combo here.......:idunno:


----------



## Shodan (Jun 18, 2006)

OH- and someone needs to edit the video for "Let me off at the next corner"......It's NEXT, not Neck-ist!!!!  :uhyeah:


----------



## beau_safken (Jun 18, 2006)

That really is a good idea.  Learn another language and work out. 

Don't look at the message they are saying, just getting pronunciation and tone correct is REALLY hard for native japanese speakers.  Using it in conjection with working out is actually perfect.  It will focus the learning process by not allowing the person to get too into their head.  Actually that is a great idea.  

Too bad the majority of the people who could benefit from such a thing wouldn't do it.  My god...I love J girls soooo much....  Age so nicely but still keep their figure....  "LETS GO DUTCH BABY!!!!!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> "Leave me alone...leave me alone...leave me alone..."
> :lfao:



I don't need three pretty Japanese girls to repeat *that* back to me when I hear it all the time... then again they'd probably say that anyway at the sight of me.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Oh that's easy... do it to them before they do it to you first...


 
I still couldn't do it without laughing like a mad woman, and besides-  I might get commited


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 20, 2006)

....the whole thing was strangly hypnotic.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 20, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> could their shorts have been pulled up any higher?


No one has bellybuttons.

Must be a shorts high/no bellybutton fashion thing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2006)

I liked the socks.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 20, 2006)

_*scoops up brains from keyboard tray and tries to eek them back in the ear they fell out of*_

My lord, Don.  Is that prime time TV there?  Or is this like the 5am yoga sessions we have here on PBS?


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 20, 2006)

Let Me Off At The Next Corner!!!!


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 22, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> _*scoops up brains from keyboard tray and tries to eek them back in the ear they fell out of*_
> 
> My lord, Don.  Is that prime time TV there?  Or is this like the 5am yoga sessions we have here on PBS?



Hell if I know. This type of idiocy is pretty rampant on Japanese television at all hours of the day. I pretty much stick to intelligent stuff like animation along the lines of Gasaraki and Kokaku Kidotai.

Yeah, some of the animation is worlds better than this stuff. :uhyeah:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 22, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> You have got to be kidding me. People watch that stuff? Hello, Dr. Frazier Crane this is matt.m.


 
I assume most people in Japan are thinking the same thing.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Hell if I know. This type of idiocy is pretty rampant on Japanese television at all hours of the day. I pretty much stick to intelligent stuff like animation along the lines of Gasaraki and Kokaku Kidotai.
> 
> Yeah, some of the animation is worlds better than this stuff. :uhyeah:



Wow.  Cartoons are the Japanese intellivision ... prophetic ....


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 24, 2006)

For those of you who may not have seen this, here is another episode of that show and includes three males.  See the English sentences they've picked....

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 24, 2006)

Still another episode of just the girls....

Never mind... Never mind.... Never mind.... Never mind.... Never mind






- Ceicei


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

>


Good times. Very enjoyable...of course, in my free time, I also like to watch the grass grow.


----------



## KOROHO (Jun 24, 2006)

Even without being able to speak the language, I love Japanese TV.
Thanks for sharing this.  I needed the laugh.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2006)

How about this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqxvucatlag&mode=related&search=

Guys? And how about that one in the middle? His Camels have bigger toes then the gals....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqxvucatlag&mode=related&search=
> 
> Guys? And how about that one in the middle? His Camels have bigger toes then the gals....



Dude did you see the guy in Black Shoes, he does not match the others.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh Lord, please no more!!!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 25, 2006)

Ya know, the concept has its merits in principle... you exercise and learn a language at the same time. just the implementation is horrible. Maybe there are those that enjoy this. Maybe its the horrible music, the facial expressions and the horrible choice in lyrics. Instead of "lets go dutch" and "take anything you want", try phrases that are a bit more helpful in general... maybe they do in other segments. I'm not going to order all their tapes and find out though


----------

